# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Tornado for Windows Server 2003

## Frank

Tornado for Windows Server 2003 (Framework 1.1) is released. As far as we can see, Windows Server 2003 did not offer any major improvements in the area of aspx. ODBC is included in the system plus some Win Form controls  are changed and not backwards compatible. So, we have to re-compile and dedicate a workstation by itself for the server 2003. But for our Tornado users, this  upgrade is transparaent.

FK

----------

